# Brake booster vacuum hoses



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi. Cant seem to find the answer Im looking for in the threads

I got back to looking for the reason why my brakes are not strong enough. I figured the booster was not giving enough to assist the braking. 

I do plan to replace the vacuum hose(s) up to the intake manifold. My question is that: Are those hoses supposed to be hard as stone? or are they up for replacement?

The parts were kinda hard to find but they are available. 

Thanks


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

If the booster hoses don't have cracks and are not leaking at joints, then leave them alone - no need to replace at all. Since you are talking some serious vacuum in the intake, the booster hoses need to be quite sturdy and rather thick-walled so a perceived hard-as-stone is perfect IMO


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Supposed to be somewhat flexible to allow for a little bit of engine movement when compared to the booster itself.
Brake booster is easy enough to check out. Get a vacuum pump, pump it up, see if it holds the vacuum.
Another less accurate method...fire up the engine, let 'er idle for awhile, pump the brakes a couple times, let it idle for another minute or so, shut 'er down, let it sit for awhile (an hour, a day, whatever). When you come back, step on the brake pedal once. It should feel just like it does with the engine running, and should have a couple of good pumps just like that in it. If it doesn't, your booster is likely leaking internally.
Also, there's a check valve in line with the vacuum lines. Don't remember exactly where it is, usually it's on the booster itself. Check that and make sure it's only passing air in one direction. If it's going in both directions, it's bad or crudded up.
And you gotta better define 'brakes are not strong enough'.
Do you mean it takes an extraordinary effort to get any braking action?
Does the pedal feel excessively spongy?
Did this come on all at once or steadily been getting worse?
Does the e-brake still work ok?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the brakes are working properly mechanically and hydraulically and the rear brakes are properly adjusted, and, if it's a 95-96 non-ABS Sentra or 200SX with A/T and GA16DE, locate a copy of TSB# NTB96-041. There was an updated brake booster, brake tubes and pads to help correct a "hard or low brake pedal feel." It'll give you the part numbers you'll need for the update. I've done the job before and it did make a huge differance in stopping power. You can also PM me for the parts list if you're interested and can't locate the TSB.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the very quick reply guys. 
As described by LvR. and jdgrotte, that's how the hoses are. So I guess I don't need to replace them. 

I've tried to check it out with how it was described in the manual and how jdgrotte says up there. It is inaccurate since I really cant tell for sure how exactly the pedal feels like when the engine is running and coming back after a few. Another reason is that the pedal has an erratic feel a period at a tme. Like a few month ago it was high and a bit stiff. After a 3 week vacation the pedal is lower and spongy. 
The power? I have never locked up the wheels when braking since I replaced my tires to all-weather ones. I used to have dry tires (horrible in this part of the country), and even with them I had to exert more than normal pressure to lock the wheels braking. And I also have decrease brake boost when the a/c is on (found that thread before).
Although, short of needing to lock up the wheels, braking is normal - slowing down or regular stopping. 
e-brake is good. I just replaced the drum and shoes less than 10kmiles ago. Adjusted correctly. Bled the system, replace fluid (too dirty). 
smj999smj got it right. I have a 95 gxe auto non-abs, wheels 205 16" 50s. 155t miles now and running well.
One thing I forgot to say, the master cylinder and maybe the booster is not leveled right. there is a bubble of air up front the reservoir that does not take fluid. It was already like that when I got the car. Too much pressure from pressing the pedal bent something? 
@smj999smj - will research on that. When you say "brake tubes" did you mean the tubes that got to the individual wheels?

thanks again!!!!


----------



## LvR. (May 26, 2010)

Me? ................ given all of that I would simply buy beer for the money you thought you were going to spend and start worrying again only when you cannot say that "Although, short of needing to lock up the wheels, braking is normal - slowing down or regular stopping. "


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

LvR. said:


> Me? ................ given all of that I would simply buy beer for the money you thought you were going to spend and start worrying again only when you cannot say that "Although, short of needing to lock up the wheels, braking is normal - slowing down or regular stopping. "


that's actually a good idea. Have not had beer for a long time now  :givebeer:


----------

